# pellet stove window mount like an AC unit????



## ruserious2008 (Sep 21, 2011)

Saw some info on a new pellet stove last year that mounted in a window like an AC unit. Prelim info looked promising but I decided it was to new for my tastes and decided to wait a while and see. 
Anyone have any info on these units? 
I have a 2nd floor apt in a duplex I own that cannot easily take a wood stove that is heated by oil that I pay for and would love to install something like this but want it to be safe and efficient. Any info appreciated


----------



## Nicholas440 (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont have info on those,  good or bad, but it was discussed here in the forum last year. You might want to do a search on it Im sure those posts will show up.  I personally didnt like the idea of fire in my window opening,   a/c units are one thing,  firebox is another for me.

Try a search I bet you'll find it...


----------



## richg (Sep 21, 2011)

Northern Tool is now selling them. Let's just say I wouldn't be the first in the pool on one of those things.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59232/

Here is a 10 page thread. Contains a couple owners. One liked it. The other had some issues.

Do they work? Yep.... Does the design need some tweaking?? Probably....

Small hopper and the way the owners talked about the combustion blower, scared me away.  

One day, down the road, this will be a good idea.  For heating an appt, small condo, or an upstairs area that would be hard to vent out of.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 21, 2011)

My biggest concern is that I have installed numerous window unit air conditions and I do not recall one sealing the way I would like to have. How is this one going to be different? I do not know how this post clearance to an opening window. Will I sell one? Not at this time or anytime soon till I get better information on the unit and I have actually seen one burning. I am not impressed.

United States Stove Company makes them and at the last seminar they did say the entire unit is made in China.  Not even an attempt to do anything in the USA.

Eric


----------



## save$ (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't imagine how the insurance companies feel about those units.  I think I would pass on those for now.  Made in China,  I look for made in USA or Canada first.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 21, 2011)

save$ said:
			
		

> Can't imagine how the insurance companies feel about those units.  I think I would pass on those for now.  Made in China,  I look for made in USA or Canada first.



Or at least a valid attempt to put the knobs on or something here.

Eric


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 21, 2011)

Ditto - Kinsman


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 21, 2011)

My Quads are made in China but I didn't know it at the time of purchase.  While the little unit looks like a dream come true for many situations, from what I read in the previous posts, it's a work in progress!  Whether any progress will come about is the real question.  If they want feedback, they'll have to bring the price down to get a bunch of them in people's windows.  Just too expensive to take a chance.


----------



## triviasteve (Feb 29, 2012)

I have one and I love it.  Ordered mine online and paid about 1400 including shipping.

I installed it in October and here we are at the end of February and I haven't even gone through a ton of pellets yet (American Wood Fibers).  Last season, I exclusively used fuel oil at a cost of over $1800.  This season, I bought the stove and 2 tons of pellets for around $400.  The stove paid for itself in one season.  If I burn 24/7 for March and the first part of April (highly unlikely), I'll use maybe another 20 bags, leaving me with 30 bags to carry over for next season.  I'll pick up another ton at the end of the season and then I should have enough to get me through all of next winter.  I think there's a lot of things I can do with an extra $1500 that I'm not paying the oil man...

You can see my review in another thread (search on window mount in the title).

I've only had the unit on setting 2 for 1 day.  The rest of the time it's run on its lowest setting, and I've had the temperature in the house now as high as 82 degrees - much too warm for me, so I shut it off for a few hours.

With anything, you need to maintain it.  I clean mine out daily, which is no big deal.  I'm cleaning the spark arrester on the back about once a month.  Take it off, run water through it from both sides until it runs clean.

If you have a second floor apartment, cleaning the spark arrester might be an issue for you, because you have to unscrew it to remove it.

My only complaints with it - I wish it had a thermostat, and I wish the louvers on the thing were angled down or otherwise adjustable.

For me, this has been an excellent unit for my lifestyle and budget.  I'm actually now not concerned about my heating budget for next year.  This may not be for everyone, but if you have a small space to heat, don't want to or aren't able to poke a hole in your house, and have space to store pellets, it should be worth considering.


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (Feb 29, 2012)

delete


----------



## smoke show (Feb 29, 2012)

How many sq ft are you heating with it?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 29, 2012)

Pay very close attention to it.

In particular for burn through above the burn pot.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90900/


----------



## triviasteve (Feb 29, 2012)

My house is about 800 sq ft.  It heats 1/4 of the house really well, 1/4 ok, and the other half, not so much, simply due to walls/doors.

I spend most of my time in 1/2 of my house that gets the heat.  Flannel sheets on the bed, and a ceramic space heater in the bathroom, and I'm good to go.

It's a space heater, for the most part.  It will heat the room it's in very well.  If you have an open plan, it may do a better job of heating more area.  My house is also very poorly insulated, so I'm sure I could do better with it if there were more insulation in here.

I do pay close attention to mine.  I'm cleaning it out after every bag of pellets I burn or every day, depending on how often it's burning.  Most of the time I don't have it burning 24/7.  It actually gets too warm for me at some times, so I have to shut it off for a few hours.  Before I'm ready to turn it back on, I clean it out.  It's not hard to dump the ashes in an ash bucket and vacuum the cool ash out.  

I think any responsible person heating with fire needs to make sure that they're maintaining their equipment.  Just in case, I bought a floor protector and extra insurance for the home and contents.   Something leads me to thinking though, that the guy that had one that burned didn't clean it out.

Again, these things aren't for everyone.  But for me, it works great.  The best thing is, it's portable and I didn't have to poke a hole in the wall.  I'll be in this house for another year, so when I move, I can take it with me, use it in the new house if necessary, or put it in the workshop or garage, or give it to a relative.  And I'll only be spending about $300 to heat my house next winter!


----------



## triviasteve (Feb 29, 2012)

Smokey, I saw that post.  I don't know what he's doing with his, but mine sure doesn't look that way.  I haven't gone above setting 2 on mine, and since I clean the burn pot out almost daily, yeah, it's only burning from the pot.  

I'd be really interested to see what US Stove has to say about that, or what they do for the guy.

My email to them was responded to very quickly.  

anthonyw@usstove.com 

Anthony Whisman is the customer service manager, and he seems to be a nice guy that will answer your questions.


----------

